# ***1951 BELAIR 2DHT BUILDUP***



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A few years ago I got this 51 belair...The car was really clean and I got it because I was tired of getting old buckets and spending countless hours building them. I thought if I would buy a clean car from the start, it would save me a lot of time making the car the way I want. I drove the car for a season putting an triple 7 pesco set up in it and then decided to build something I really wanted and decided to do it with this car since it was really clean from the get go and not another basket case. Anyway I would buy a brand new Ferrari and I would probably tear it down like an idiot...lol Here are some pics of the car when I bought it*...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

[/URLhttp://s169.photobucket.com/user/luxuriousmontreal/media/1951 chevy belair build up/stock6.jpg.htmlhttp://s169.photobucket.com/user/luxuriousmontreal/media/1951 chevy belair build up/stock6.jpg.htmlhttp://s169.photobucket.com/user/luxuriousmontreal/media/1951 chevy belair build up/stock6.jpg.html]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The car was a complete 100 points OG restauration and it was restaured completely with new sheet metal which I wanted to avoid doing major body work and it was exactly what I was looking for. Now a lot of you guys (understandably) would have kept that car the way it is and I would not blame any of you guys but I like custom stuff so I decided to go a complete different path.*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*GRAPHICS ON TOP AND SUNVISOR*

*I wanted something that stands out with this 51 and decided to get some graphics done on the top and sunvisor. Something kinda funky and different...All HOK kandies...Here are the work in progress on the top:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*El Rimo doing the work on the top:




*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*More or less the finish products for the graphics on the top before getting it cleared...Very happy with the results...Great work from El Rimo on here...HOK pearls and kandies are really great products and the colors are really poppin...Exactly what I wanted to shoot for...A little bit like those Japan style lowrider paint jobs you see coming out*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also got a sunvisor for the 51 and got El Rimo to do some matching graphics on the visor...Here are some work in progress on the visor:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is the final product before getting the whole thing cleared...Top and visor together:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are a few pics of the sunvisor with the first clear stage...It will be watersanded down and recleared a few times and buffed out like the the top and the whole car as well:



*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*I'm going with a full chrome undercarriage on the 51 as well as some engraving so I decided to get some graphics done on the gas tank to match the top and the sunvisor...Here are some pics of the gas tank with the first coat of clear on it before getting it water sanded down and recleared again:




*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got some custom made gas straps done with some custom twisted metal rods on each side for the gas tank...Here are some pics of the work in progress:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is the final product before engraving and chrome:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are the same gas straps now engraved before getting plated:



*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now here is some pics of the gas straps plated and on the gas tank painted with graphics...I really like the idea...Makes the whole thing stand out nice in my opinion:



http://s169.photobucket.com/user/lu...elair build up/customgastankstrap4-1.jpg.html
http://s169.photobucket.com/user/lu...y belair build up/customgastankstrap.jpg.html
http://s169.photobucket.com/user/lu...belair build up/customgastankstrap-1.jpg.html
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got a brand new mustang 2 front end suspension for the 51 as well as a for link that we later modified to be able to put hydros in the car and make it a little more custom and aesthetic...Here are some pics of the mustang 2 when I got it:


*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some of the custom work on the lower tibular mustang 2 a-arms...Made it that way to be able to install the hydraulics and make them aesthetic...Work in progress...A lot of fabrication work:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mocked all the suspension in front to make sure the system was working:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*I got all the mustang 2 front end and custom four links in the back engraved and plated...Tibular modified uppers and lowers, cylinders, cross member, custom gas straps, custom four links along with its brackets, disc brakes...the rest was all show plated...



*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very nice...... always doing great work......love it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now since the mustang2 crossmember was a bolt on one, I got it engraved and plated...Here are a few pics:


http://s169.photobucket.com/user/luxuriousmontreal/media/1951 chevy belair build up/44617.jpg.html
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*I also got a bunch of parts engraved on the car...A lot of trims, rear and front bumper guards,rear and front push bars, front and back bezels, fog lights, side mirrors and spot lights...A lot of it engraved by Hernan...As usual he did a great job!!!


*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Pulled out the blue flame six in the 51 and putting in a blueprint strked 350 in it...Got a few parts already engraved and plated for the new motor and engine bay...Here are some pictures of the parts:


*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*We obviously took the body off the frame on that build...Built a rotisserie for the frame...Really came in handy so far*:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*More pics later tonight or tomorrow...Got a lot more pics of that buildup still*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i will be waiting


----------



## mafiacustomz (Nov 12, 2013)

I have never seen anything like that done to gas tank straps befor. I don't follow lowriders more of a airbag/hotrod fan but everything is inspiration. I like the top I hope you leave the body stock.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

drasticbean said:


> very nice...... always doing great work......love it


thanks Bean...Just doing the best I can really


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

mafiacustomz said:


> I have never seen anything like that done to gas tank straps befor. I don't follow lowriders more of a airbag/hotrod fan but everything is inspiration. I like the top I hope you leave the body stock.


the body is going to go a straight color


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now to match the gas straps with the custom twisted metal rods on each side, I got a bottom rad support plate done for the front that will be bolted on to the frame, engraved and plated...Here is the work in progress for this piece:
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow just Wow!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is the custom bottom rad support piece done with the custom twisted rod edges before engraving and plating:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got the exact same piece done for the piece in the back of the car between the frame to match the gas straps and the custom bottom rad support in the front*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*I sent the frame to be sandblasted so it would be much easier to work on it...Here are a few pics of the frame sandblasted...A real solid frame...*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now I got the frame sandblasted mostly because I wanted to get all the numerous unnecessary holes spot welded and plugged for a cleaner look...Here are some of the many holes being filled

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Getting them holes filled:
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now since I don't want or at least try to barely use any body filler on the frame, we will be grinding down these welds and then use some a 80 grit disc on the whole frame followed by 120 grit to get that smooth look before getting it primered...There is at least 150 hours of work on that frame just doing that all over it...

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*slowly getting there...It's a lot of repetive work but well worth it at the end...The results will be worth it! The holes remaining are the ones we need...This is how it looks after the grinding stage...Still needs to be sanded down with the 80 grit paper and then 120 grit...*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also started with some body modifications...First I got the trunk spare tire hole shaved for a cleaner look and to be able to do a cleaner set up in the trunk...Just going to be easier without the spare tire compartment there...Work in progress:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also shaving the gas tank on the side...Will get some custom gas tank entry in the trunk or behind the left rear light...Not sure yet but I thought that was a nice subtle body mod...

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the previous owner bought all the sheet metals and redid the floor pans and braces...All of these are brand new but he put a coat of gravelguard (sealer) protection underneath...We started getting all that suff out of there and sanded everything down till it was smooth underneath so we could paint the bottom the same color as the rest of the car...Here some work in progress:
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now here is the car completely stripped down...All glasses and trims are out and the first stage of clear was done on the top more for protection while we do up the rest of the car...Getting ready to shave the firewall:
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also got a brand new 12 volts wiring kit for it*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Brand new chromed out Iditit column as well*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Brand new dakota digital dash for this 51*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*More pics tomorrow*


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice build!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Great progress brother. Didnt realize how much work you are having done


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bad ass Dave :h5:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Damn Dave. Going to be King of Canada with this one when its done! Looks great brother!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Great progress brother. Didnt realize how much work you are having done


Thanks big guy...There is a lot of work on it already done and a lot more to do...Focusing 100% on that one right now to finally get it done


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Bad ass Dave :h5:


thanks brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

benz88 said:


> Damn Dave. Going to be King of Canada with this one when its done! Looks great brother!


thanks brother...Its slowly getting there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also while there was some down time, some work was also done on the display for the car...Always nice to have a nice display when you hit the shows here and there so I got some metal cubes built and got some graphics done on them matching the car's graphics:
*



[URL=http://s169.photobucket.com/user/luxuriousmontreal/media/1951 chevy belair build up/012-1.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The work in progress for the graphics on the display cubes:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are the display cubes done up after the first clear stage...Still needs to be water sanded down and recleared and buffed out...

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now between the cubes will be 2 rods that we bent in the middle and where small laser cut LuxuriouS logos were welded...All these rods and logos will be plated...

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*This is how high it will be on the cubes*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*All the graphics and 90% of the metal work done on this built was done by El-Rimo on here...Very happy with the work he did on this built*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*more pics coming up later*


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice youngster cannot wait to help you setup in Vegas


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Super sick Dave. As always, impressed


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

Above and beyond wow dope! :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

soloco said:


> Nice youngster cannot wait to help you setup in Vegas


thanks Scotty, the plan is to get it ready for Vegas Super Show next year


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

zooter86 said:


> :thumbsup: Dave


thanks Corey!! How you been brother?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Super sick Dave. As always, impressed


thanks Mando...Hopefully its ready for next year


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Damn son .. Very nice .. Clowning for sure ..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

GREAT WHITE said:


> Damn son .. Very nice .. Clowning for sure ..


got all my parts ready to go to you bro...Just have to package everything and send it out to you by the end of next week son Got to try hard to get everything done on time for next year


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

Unreal Dave!! 
Its gonna be SICK!!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> got all my parts ready to go to you bro...Just have to package everything and send it out to you by the end of next week son Got to try hard to get everything done on time for next year


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

DR.Luxurious said:


> Unreal Dave!!
> Its gonna be SICK!!!


thanks brother...Hopefully it comes out really nice...I'm confident it will


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Sick... As usual... Hope this one gets to Vegas!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Another shot of the first clear stage on the top

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Huggies said:


> Sick... As usual... Hope this one gets to *Vegas!*


Its the plan!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Putting in a 350 blueprint in the 51...I got the engine block completely polished to get that smooth look and then primered...Ready for paint:*


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

glad too see you finally got a build on here dave, i look forward to following what your up to. you know we think alike when it comes to mods.:thumbsup:

love everything so far!!!


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> glad too see you finally got a build on here dave, i look forward to following what your up to. you know we think alike when it comes to mods.:thumbsup:
> 
> love everything so far!!!


Yes sir we do:biggrin:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

DAVE! 53 RAG, 51 HARD TOP, YOU'RE JUST A NON STOP... IT WAS A BEAUTY AND NOW IT'S A BEAUTY BEAUTY  WHEN IT'S DONE, IT'S A 51 BEAUTY :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> :fool2:


:fool2:

Damm!! another bomb build :worship:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

words can't explain all the work you doing :worship:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *Now here is some pics of the gas straps plated and on the gas tank painted with graphics...I really like the idea...Makes the whole thing stand out nice in my opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *I got all the mustang 2 front end and custom four links in the back engraved and plated...Tibular modified uppers and lowers, cylinders, cross member, custom gas straps, custom four links along with its brackets, disc brakes...the rest was all show plated...
> 
> 
> 
> *





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *I also got a bunch of parts engraved on the car...A lot of trims, rear and front bumper guards,rear and front push bars, front and back bezels, fog lights, side mirrors and spot lights...A lot of it engraved by Hernan...As usual he did a great job!!!
> 
> 
> *





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


SPEECHLESS DAVE! AMAZING ARTS :worship:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

damn Dave - detail, originality - awesome build!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks guys for all the good words guys...Means a lot


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Doing some work on the frame again today...Like I said before. after getting it sandblasted, now the plan is to plug all the unecessary holes, grinding it smooth and then we are going to all around with some 80 grit paper and then 120 grit paper so we can avoid using any all metal or body filler on it...It needs to be smooth as possible without any of that stuff on it...Here are a few pictures of the grinding stage:
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Still a lot of hours to be done on the frame before its ready to be primered and painted:
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*that is just the bottom side of the frame, this will be repeated for each side of the frame:


*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

try using a belt sander. ive been using one on my frame for all the flat areas. it works real nice for getting it smooth and flat without filler. and no fear of digging in like on an angle grinder.

downfall is that the belts arent made for steel. so you do end up going through alot.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> try using a belt sander. ive been using one on my frame for all the flat areas. it works real nice for getting it smooth and flat without filler. and no fear of digging in like on an angle grinder.
> 
> downfall is that the belts arent made for steel. so you do end up going through alot.


thanks for the tip Shaun...I will try that


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *A few years ago I got this 51 belair...The car was really clean and I got it because I was tired of getting old buckets and spending countless hours building them. I thought if I would buy a clean car from the start, it would save me a lot of time making the car the way I want. I drove the car for a season putting an triple 7 pesco set up in it and then decided to build something I really wanted and decided to do it with this car since it was really clean from the get go and not another basket case. Anyway I would buy a brand new Ferrari and I would probably tear it down like an idiot...lol Here are some pics of the car when I bought it*...


nuff said


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> nuff said


Just a figure of speach there Pete The only Ferrari I could buy right now is a diecast one


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are a few more pics of the grinding stage being done on the frame*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Identifying all the imperfections that can be plug welded on the bottom of the frame:


*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Plug welding all these little imperfections

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*First stage or step of weld plugging that side of the frame...Now its time to grind them down and probably repeat that stage a couple of times till we can use the 80 grit paper and then the 120 grit paper:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A lot of hours will be spent making that frame a nice one

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Grinding the spot welds down:


*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

:worship::worship: Big Dave!!! putting it down once again with another Show car in the streets!! VERY NICE BUILD!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

chilango1964 said:


> :worship::worship: Big Dave!!! putting it down once again with another Show car in the streets!! VERY NICE BUILD!!:thumbsup:


thanks Rubben...Hopefully it comes out real nice!!!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> thanks Rubben...Hopefully it comes out real nice!!!


AND OF COURSE IT WILL DAVE! IT'S ALREADY A BEAUTY


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

ouaaaahh :worship:, magnifique bro


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

lilo said:


> AND OF COURSE IT WILL DAVE! IT'S ALREADY A BEAUTY


 x BEAUTY  since its a BEAUTY it will be more of a BEAUTY  which equals  then BEAUTY


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

chilango1964 said:


> :worship::worship: Big Dave!!! putting it down once again with another Show car in the streets!! VERY NICE BUILD!!:thumbsup:


 :wave:x  BEAUTY


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

ohhhh yeah dave !!!!! this is my new favorite reality show !!! I will be tuned in everyday on this crazy buildup !!!!! wow brother ....glad to be part of your life and representing luxurious by your side !!!! this 51 is BAGNIN


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LuxuriouS Justin said:


> ohhhh yeah dave !!!!! this is my new favorite reality show !!! I will be tuned in everyday on this crazy buildup !!!!! wow brother ....glad to be part of your life and representing luxurious by your side !!!! this 51 is BAGNIN


Thanks Justin...You sure as hell motivated me seeing your car in Vegas!!! I have faith in Mike and I know he will do a great job on the 51...He did an amazing job on your 64 rag!!! Turned out amazing brother!!uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

chilango1964 said:


> :worship::worship: Big Dave!!! putting it down once again with another Show car in the streets!! VERY NICE BUILD!!:thumbsup:


thanks Rubben...Chilango 64 is sure a great motivation to me!! And I see that you got a new project brother...Cant wait to see what you are going to do with that one!!uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lilo said:


> AND OF COURSE IT WILL DAVE! IT'S ALREADY A BEAUTY


thanks Lilo...Still a long way to go but I hope and have faith it will turn out nice!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

2BSTYLE said:


> ouaaaahh :worship:, magnifique bro


merci mon frère...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR.P said:


> x BEAUTY  since its a BEAUTY it will be more of a BEAUTY  which equals  then BEAUTY


thanks MR P...You should do a build up thread of your ride...Looks great bro!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some pics at the shop when I brought it...Stripping it down at Mike Custom shop

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mike started working on the firewall:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A bunch of little stuff I need to send to the plater like all door hinges and other brackets

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Another shot of the top after the first clear stage

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*More pics coming later...Hopefully on some more of the frame work*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Decided to shave the clock on the dash to have a straighter uniform dash...Will get some graphics done on the dash and since I am putting those dakota digital gages, it was better that way since I could not get the exact same digital clock and I thought it was a nice subtle body mods:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also all these holes at the bottom of the dash are being shaved and filled...Will have a custom console for the necessary stuff like lights and stuff

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> thanks MR P...You should do a build up thread of your ride...Looks great bro!!


 Wish I kept pictures when I started the build. Don’t have much pictures of the build. But let’s just say the LS was rotted inside out and I gave it life again wish I started with a clean car but I leaned a lot from building it myself ... hopefully someday i do a frame off like yours. Your 51 is looking amazing.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


 Lovin the shaved dash look.. am all about subtle mods to make the ride look smoother and cleaner.


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn Dave u killin them again with this one. Cars gonna be unreal when it's done. Can't wait. Great job brother :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> :h5: :h5:


thanks Mando!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR.P said:


> Wish I kept pictures when I started the build. Don’t have much pictures of the build. But let’s just say the LS was rotted inside out and I gave it life again wish I started with a clean car but I leaned a lot from building it myself ... hopefully someday i do a frame off like yours. Your 51 is looking amazing.:thumbsup:


You should have kept the pictures but I must say it looks like your ride will be a real nice one Mr P!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR.P said:


> Lovin the shaved dash look.. am all about subtle mods to make the ride look smoother and cleaner.


I think so too!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 said:


> Damn Dave u killin them again with this one. Cars gonna be unreal when it's done. Can't wait. Great job brother :thumbsup:


Thanks Wesley! Hopefully its ready for Vegas in 2014


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks Freddy!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Started sanding down the bottom part of the frame with some 80 grit paper with a flap disc...Then it will be the 120 grit stage*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the 120 grit sanding aper stage of the bottom of the frame...Starting to get smoother*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Looking good david


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

Daam Dave looking good bro! 

They don't call you the KING of Montreal for no reason!


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

YUHATE4 said:


> Daam Dave looking good bro!
> 
> They don't call you the KING of Montreal for no reason!


After this ride he will be the King of CANADA!!


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

DR.Luxurious said:


> After this ride he will be the King of CANADA!!


...........dave should be our prime minister !


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh man I will be watching this. I love the fact you did this to a 100 point car!! :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Jake07 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Looking good david


Thanks senor Daniel


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

YUHATE4 said:


> Daam Dave looking good bro!
> 
> They don't call you the KING of Montreal for no reason!


I wish I really was brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LuxuriouS Justin said:


> ...........dave should be our prime minister !


I would not want that job, too much stress and pressure


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

crucialjp said:


> Oh man I will be watching this. I love the fact you did this to a 100 point car!! :worship:


hahaha sometimes I wish I never took it apart from the start...I tried to convince myself that I would but I will never be a fan of old OG car...Its just not me


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

DR.Luxurious said:


> After this ride he will be the King of CANADA!!


He already IS!!!! The 53 rag is fuckin sick!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

New page for new pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*now doing the grinding stage on the side of the frame:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now with the 80 grit sanding paper...Starting to be real smooth but damn is it ever time consuming...Well Worth it at the end I believe though*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the right outside part of the frame with some 120 grit paper...Slowly getting there*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

Moving along really nice Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> New page for new pics


:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Ant-dogg said:


> Moving along really nice Dave


Thanks Ant!! it is and it should start going a little faster once the frame is out of my garage...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Turned the frame around to do the other sides...Some pics of the sides done with the 80 grit paper and then 120 grit sand paper...Slowly but surely getting there:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now started the grinding out stage on the other sides*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

great job lux!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Lowridingmike said:


> great job lux!


THANKS BRO


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

TTT


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

Who's doing your engraving and chrome?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking nice youngster.... getting it done


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

DR.Luxurious said:


> Who's doing your engraving and chrome?


A lot of it was done by Hernan and some was done by a guy up here...90% of the chrome was done up here in Montreal


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

soloco said:


> Looking nice youngster.... getting it done


slowly but surely Scotty


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Looking good. Why you no weld the edges?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Dirty69 said:


> Looking good. Why you no weld the edges?


Just because I want it to look better and more uniform but we might not be able to do it everywhere anyway...Going to do as much as we can


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some pictures of the firewall being shaved* *Work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Getting there slowly but surely on the frame


*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*sanding down the bottom part of the custom shock tower making as smooth as possible too*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now we turned the frame around and working on the top side of it*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got all the products today for the primering stage for the frame and the car itself*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Over 50 hours of sanding the whole frame down so far...80 grit paper pics of the top and sides...Still the 120 grit sanding paper stage left and then a few touch ups and it will be ready for the sealer*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> A lot of it was done by Hernan and some was done by a guy up here...90% of the chrome was done up here in Montreal


None of that cheap LA chrome for you eh??? Flash rust chrome!

U just get the engraving done down there then sent back from chroming?
They do the metal prep also?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

No if I get stuff engraved in the U.S, I get the chrome there too...I would rather have the chrome from here but for the combined price of engraving and chrome, its ok for me I had parts in the past that had that dull stainless look but got them replated here but other parts were pretty decent


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn dave!!!!! Looking amazing as expected!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Thanks Ant!! it is and it should start going a little faster once the frame is out of my garage...


Lots of detail


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Beautiful!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Ant-dogg said:


> Lots of detail


XSHIT_LOAD


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TORONTO said:


> Damn dave!!!!! Looking amazing as expected!!!! :thumbsup:


thanks Jeff, just trying to do this one the best I can and learn from the mistake I have done in the past on other builds...Hopefully it comes out real nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Ant-dogg said:


> Lots of detail





801Rider said:


> XSHIT_LOAD


thanks guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Royalty said:


> Beautiful!


thanks for the good words...Still a long way to go


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some pics on the body work...Shaving the whole firewall for a cleaner look

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some spot welding were done on the tin plate on the firewall so it would not kind of wable when done...*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*We even checked if the two holes at the bottom were necessary and then we decided to shave those two as well...Just to have a complete shaved firewall...I believe it will look much better done that way

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Getting there slowly but surely!

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*We even shaved off the firewall ''gutter'', not sure how to call it but its a long vertical dent or hole meant to evacuate the water from rain falls so not too much of it would go in the engine bay...Its something that you see and is obvious when the hood is opened up on those model bombs so I wanted it shaved off...Filling it with metal so a minimum amount of bondo is used

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*There was also two body joints that was seen clearly on the body when the hood is up that we decided to shave as well...I believe all these little details will make the whole engine bay a lot nicer when its finished at the end and especially when the hood will be completely up

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Grinded it down before welding it together so it can be molded later

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Looking good son


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

GREAT WHITE said:


> Looking good son


THANKS SON


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> :thumbsup:


WHATS GOING ON SHAUN


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also decided to shave off the dash clock for a more uniform look on the dash and also for the fact that I have a dakota digital dash going in the 51 but unfortunately they do not make a digital clock the same style as the dakota digital gages...I also like it a lot better without the clock and again I believe it is a subtle mod...Work in progress

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also all the push buttons (lights, radio, ect...) are being shaved off as well...Work in progress as well*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


This looks really good


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice stuff bro!


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking great Dave!!!


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## nuevohouse (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> This looks really good


thanks man...All these parts were done by EL-Rimo on here...From the paint to the custom gas straps...I have to say that I'm very happy with the final resultsuffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

PurpleLicious said:


> Nice stuff bro!


thanks young warth


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 said:


> Looking great Dave!!!


thanks Wesley...Slowly getting there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the flap discing stages with the 80 grit and 120 grit paper are done...Came out pretty nice but still is a lot of little imperfection on the frame here and there...I did not want to use any body filler but I had to resort myself to use some to correct a few small imperfection on the frame...Would not be the same if you wrap a frame but since this one is stock, its kind of impossible to do without if you want something near perfection...The fact that we did got it sand blasted, grinded it down and done 2 stages of flap discing to smoothen the frame corrected a lot of imperfection and will allow us to not use too much all metal bondo on it...Now the bottom part of the frame came out badass with the flap discing sand down and I wont have to put anything on there...Here are the pics of the bottom part of the frame all sanded down

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now we put some all metal all over the frame and will sand it down till we hit the metal and all the little holes are filled in...First with 80 grit body sand paper and then 120 grit...Not a lot of that stuff will be left on it but it was the only way to make the frame real nice without spot welding it and grinding it down for another 500 hours lol*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Work in progress with the 80 grit body sanding paper...Another 50-60 hours of sanding it all down...Like I said not too much of that metal filler bondo will be left on it but it does correct a lot of unwanted imperfection

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A shit load of hours left in sanding it down to make it nice like I want...Work in progress, more pics tomorrow*


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK (Dec 24, 2004)

page after page im like wow ... good job boss


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LuxuriouS PINK said:


> page after page im like wow ... good job boss


thanks Bong:biggrin:


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

Im actually learning lots from this build lol!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

DR.Luxurious said:


> Im actually learning lots from this build lol!!!
> :thumbsup:


Glad it helps you out brother and thanks...Many other buildup threads on here are real nice too though


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

wow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

titslover said:


> wow


:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> thanks man...All these parts were done by EL-Rimo on here...From the paint to the custom gas straps...I have to say that I'm very happy with the final resultsuffin:


Would like to see in person, hoping to come up for the picnic next year


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> Would like to see in person, hoping to come up for the picnic next year


that would be great man!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Since I was getting all the push buttons and dash clock shaved off, it was only normal and consistent to get the glove box shaved off as well for a more uniform and consistent look...Work in progress

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*All uncessary holes and openings in the dash or floors are being shaved off in the interior of the car...*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the middle grill center piece will remain there but a custom metal box will be built in the back of it, molded and painted the same color as the dash as if it was part of the dash and I will put a radio in there along with the few push buttons I will need for the car...The centre chrome grill will have hinges and will come down and up when needed...When its going to be up, it will look stock...Work in progress:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the metal box being fabricated

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the custom metal box in there

*


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:h5: :h5: Love all the pics you take bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now I realize its not the kind of mods and style people go or do with bombs...They keep them more stock or dont do anything to them which is fine by me as well but I like more of that custom look and style...I love what the De Albas do and how they build bombs and they are a huge influence on what I want to do with this 51 or any bombs I would do...I will always be thankful for trend setters like this family in this game...Inspiration for me and I'm sure a lot of other people in the lowrider game *


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


i love it! making it cleaner than it ever was!



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *Now I realize its not the kind of mods and style people go or do with bombs...They keep them more stock or dont do anything to them which is fine by me as well but I like more of that custom look and style...I love what the De Albas do and how they build bombs and they are a huge influence on what I want to do with this 51 or any bombs I would do...I will always be thankful for trend setters like this family in this game...Inspiration for me and I'm sure a lot of other people in the lowrider game *


x2 keeping lowriding moving forwards!uffin:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

dekay24 said:


> i love it! making it cleaner than it ever was!
> 
> 
> 
> x2 keeping lowriding moving forwards!uffin:



X2 loving the dash :thumbsup: its either go all stock or all custom uffin: am all for custom!!


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Glad it helps you out brother and thanks...Many other buildup threads on here are real nice too though


That's true but your moving fast and your final product will be levels above the competition!


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> :h5: :h5: Love all the pics you take bro


Thanks brother! trying to keep a good buildup journal on this one Mando


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> i love it! making it cleaner than it ever was!
> 
> 
> 
> x2 keeping lowriding moving forwards!uffin:





MR.P said:


> X2 loving the dash :thumbsup: its either go all stock or all custom uffin: am all for custom!!





DR.Luxurious said:


> That's true but your moving fast and your final product will be levels above the competition!


thanks guys


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

_*love this.....*_


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

drasticbean said:


> _*love this.....*_


thanks Bean!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now my ididit column being mocked and fitted in...Had to order a billet chrome aluminum ring on the outside of the firewall to make it more solid and nicer

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also odered amn after market custom swamp cooler off ebay that will be painted with graphics to match the graphics on the top

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*nice little addition*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*All the holes on the top of the firewall inside the car have been and will be shaved off and a box in the middle has been custom made to fit in the fuse box and all wires

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Getting there slowly but surely*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Molding all these shaved parts*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Overall look right now of the dash area inside the car...My friend Mike is doing a great job for sure*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow youngster Dave top notch build right here


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Thanks brother! trying to keep a good buildup journal on this one Mando


You're doing a good job 



soloco said:


> Wow youngster Dave top notch build right here


X2


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *nice little addition*


Love these air coolers on Bombs! Its a must in my books!!


----------



## 2BSTYLE (Apr 28, 2010)

wooow nice


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm loving the progress and work. Mike is the man and your ideas are great dave


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

Talk about attention to detail. Looks amazing Dave.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMMIT THAT'S A BADAZZ BOMBITA........thats how you build a car with out funking around.......lovin it


----------



## mikecustoms (Dec 4, 2013)

coming good dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

mikecustoms said:


> coming good dave


Oh thats nice big Mike you can post...You are doing an amazing job on the 51 man!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

DR.Luxurious said:


> Love these air coolers on Bombs! Its a must in my books!!


I do like them too


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

2BSTYLE said:


> wooow nice


Merci mon frère!! Tu devrais faire un buildup thread sur ta superbe 59 convertible Briceuffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> I'm loving the progress and work. Mike is the man and your ideas are great dave


Thanks big guy...Mike is sure as hell producing some amazing rides over here...Great guy too to be arounduffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

BIG STUART~GT said:


> Talk about attention to detail. Looks amazing Dave.


Thanks Stuart...How have you been brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TINGOS said:


> DAMMIT THAT'S A BADAZZ BOMBITA........thats how you build a car with out funking around.......lovin it


Thanks Tingos...Yours is nice as hell brotheruffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some pics of the firewall and the shaved areas being blasted and moulded before the all metal stage:
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now putting the all metal before sanding it down smooth*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the sanding down smooth of that all metal*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*More pics coming up soon...All work in progress*


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Fast progess :shocked:


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Nice. Whatchu gonna do with the shifter rod hole in the dash? I have a 52 fleetline I'm working on now.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Dirty69 said:


> Nice. Whatchu gonna do with the shifter rod hole in the dash? I have a 52 fleetline I'm working on now.


It will be shaved off as well and the hole in the chrome piece going there will be filled and replated since I am putting an ididit column on there


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dang wey,,,,,many people over here on my side would be scared to do what you doing to your car fool.......mad props............it just gets more retarded as you go (retarded in a good way).....orale DON'T STOP THE MUSIC.........we will be waiting for you as you cross the finish line......A BIG FAN OF YOUR CARUCHA HOMIE.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Looking good son.. Real nice work..


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Moving right along youngster Dave. You the man brother


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice changes being made and good looking work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TINGOS said:


> dang wey,,,,,many people over here on my side would be scared to do what you doing to your car fool.......mad props............it just gets more retarded as you go (retarded in a good way).....orale DON'T STOP THE MUSIC.........we will be waiting for you as you cross the finish line......A BIG FAN OF YOUR CARUCHA HOMIE.


thanks Tingos


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

GREAT WHITE said:


> Looking good son.. Real nice work..





soloco said:


> Moving right along youngster Dave. You the man brother





Coca Pearl said:


> Nice changes being made and good looking work


thanks guys, its getting there for sure


----------



## Martin Henriksson (Jan 5, 2012)

Awsome build! Following this thread fo sho...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Martin Henriksson said:


> Awsome build! Following this thread fo sho...


thanks bro!!


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Hella sick build...


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

soloco said:


> Hella sick build...


Thanks Scotty!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 said:


> uffin:


whats going on Wesley!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Some progress on the body here...The firewall getting sanded down


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Slowly getting there...Mike and Franky Boy doing a great job!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*More progress pics tonight

*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Mas photos


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> whats going on Wesley!


Not much Dave just on the grind now working lots now that I'm back to work, just trying to make a dollar u know .......... Cars looking great brother , Mikes doing amazing & quality work!! LUX TTT


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Mas photos


 :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got a double din radio for the 51 that will be placed and in the custom built box behind the center chrome grill...The grill will be sliding down when wanted with custom hinges

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The frame is all done up ready to go to Mikes place to be primered and painted

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got all my HOK products yesterday to get the car ready for paint*


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Holy chet that's a lot of HOK $$$$$


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAVE!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

get down Rimo :thumbsup: does he travel?


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

chilango1964 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAVE!!!!!


X777


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Youngster Dave Happy Birthday brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

chilango1964 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAVE!!!!!


thanks Rubben!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 said:


> X777


thanks Wesley!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

soloco said:


> Youngster Dave Happy Birthday brother


thanks Scotty!!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Happy belated B-Day Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks lilo!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some more progress on the buildup and the firewall...A lot of hours put in but its going to be real nice*uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The back deck is getting done as well to have matching graphics that will be done by El Rimo*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also the frame is ready to be primered by Mike and Franky boy*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking Good Bro!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 said:


> Looking Good Bro!!


thanks Wesley!!!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

really nice build up bro  and thanks for all the props.cant wait to paint the rest of this parts


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

el-rimo said:


> really nice build up bro  and thanks for all the props.cant wait to paint the rest of this parts


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

veterano said:


> Nice


thanks bro!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

hno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Custom hinges had to be made for the centre chrome grille to come down the way I wanted to...I wanted it to come down sliding down...Here are some of the custom work done on the hinges...Doing the template:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*test fitting and mocking the hinges with a piece of metal srewed to it

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Dont mind the metal plate screwed on it...Just there to test fit the hinges

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is the custom metal piece that will be sitting behing the chrome grill...This piece behind the grill will be painted the same color of the car

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the ashtray part on the grill will have to be welded on to the grill to make the grill a uniform piece...This will be done later*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*We will also find something to do with the bottom radio opening where the station numbers show

*


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Colorbar?:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A bracket was also installed to hold the ididit column

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now when they sell you an ididit column for those 50s car, they kind of sell you a universal ididit column that fits there but does not take into accounts that its not really a perfect fit and that you will have small gaps here and there...It is the case with the 51 so an extra piece had to be ordered to be placed where the old original column was going along with the the OG shifter rod

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*filling the gap for a cleaner look

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*looks much better that if I had nothing there

*


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks sick youngster Dave lots of custom touches


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Bad ass ,nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *We will also find something to do with the bottom radio opening where the station numbers show
> 
> *


Really nice...clean work


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *Now the ashtray part on the grill will have to be welded on to the grill to make the grill a uniform piece...This will be done later*





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *We will also find something to do with the bottom radio opening where the station numbers show
> 
> *


That's UNIQUE Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Amazing work bro!


----------



## ruza99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Great work done, keep it going man that's gonna be dope!
wish there were more rides from 40-50s...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

soloco said:


> Looks sick youngster Dave lots of custom touches


Thanks Scotty!!! Moving along pretty well


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Bedrockcc said:


> Bad ass ,nice work.:thumbsup:


Thanks man!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR.P said:


> Really nice...clean work


Thanks Mr P


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lilo said:


> That's UNIQUE Dave :thumbsup:


Thanks lilo!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Jake07 said:


> Amazing work bro!


Thanks brother...Still a lot of work left but moving along pretty well


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ruza99 said:


> Great work done, keep it going man that's gonna be dope!
> wish there were more rides from 40-50s...


thanks Ruza!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

TTMFT for Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> TTMFT for Dave


thanks Mando


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*After thinking about it and looking at it for a while, I figured that the center chrome grill would not be a good idea to keep.Here is the problem at the bottom centre of the grill on top of the letters chevrolet where the digits for the radio are...Just would not look right and would not be consistent with the rest of the shaved off dash

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*So like I said, after thinking about it for a while looking at the center chrome grill piece in the dash and realizing that it would be very hard to do anything with the bottom part where the digits for the radio were, I decided to lose the grill and get a shaved metal piece there instead that will be painted the same color of the rest of the dash and will add a mural on it most likely. With everything else shaved off on the dash, it will also look more consistent... Here are a few pics of the work in project done by my friend Mike...

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*All work in progress

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*There were also a chrome piece that was between the two gages and since everything was shaved off on the dash, it would be more consistent to shave that part as well...

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also here is a picture of the firewall almost done...Going to be smooth*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Back deck ready for be primered, paint and then graphics to match the top*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*body work almost done on the shaved gas tank

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the project is moving along pretty well*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn Dave!!!!!!!
bad ass


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Getting closer and closer to the primered stage of the interior

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is the complete piece(the inside of it) that will replace the chrome center grill on the dash

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Almost there ready for the primered stage

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

5DEUCE said:


> Damn Dave!!!!!!!
> bad ass


thanks Adam! How have you been brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks Coca!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lilo said:


> :thumbsup::nicoderm:


thanks lilo!



EIGHT TRACC said:


> lookin good bro


thanks Alfredo! Mike and Franky are doing a great job on it for sure!


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking great Dave!!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


Me gusta!! Me gusta!!:fool2: si si !! mas mas :drama:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 said:


> Looking great Dave!!


thanks Wesley...Its moving along pretty well


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR.P said:


> Me gusta!! Me gusta!!:fool2: si si !! mas mas :drama:


Thanks bro...more progress pics tonight


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The whole interior getting ready to be primered

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Back deck as well

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the shaved firewall now primered...Will take better pics this weekend but it looks real nice and straight*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the dash all primered

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Swamp cooler primered

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*back deck done primered

*


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lookin good Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some interior trims were prepped, primered and painted silver metallic ready for graphics matching the top and gas tank*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also dash has been painted silver metallic also ready for graphics matching the top and gas tank*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Moving along very well*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Back deck done painted silver metallic as well ready for graphics*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Lookin good Dave :thumbsup:


thanks bro...Its getting there


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow. Real nice Dave


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW DAVE WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to see this ride done.

Process is going great. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

So that center piece where the radio grille was is removable?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> So that center piece where the radio grille was is removable?


yes it is and it can go up and down with hinges...The radio and buttons will be in the box behind it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Wow. Real nice Dave


thanks Mando


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lilo said:


> WOW DAVE WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see this ride done.
> 
> Process is going great. :thumbsup:


thanks lilio...Its moving along very well so far


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> yes it is and it can go up and down with hinges...The radio and buttons will be in the box behind it


:scrutinize:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> :scrutinize:


hno:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some better pics of the dash and back deck along with the inerior pices painted HOK metallic silver and sanded down ready for graphics

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*back deck sanded down ready for graphics

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Interior pieces sanded down and ready as well for graphics

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also better pics of the shaved firewall

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also got the intake blasted and will get it painted silver and will get some graphics done on it...Something different from the straight painted or chrome you usually see

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*El Rimo started taping the dash to match the crazy patterns of the top*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The back deck*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice youngster Dave.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

This shits gona look dope when it's done uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR.P said:


> This shits gona look dope when it's done uffin:


its getting there bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> Looking good


thanks bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

soloco said:


> Nice youngster Dave.


thanks Scotty...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lilo said:


>


:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some more progress on the graphics on the back deck and dash*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also getting all the unnecessary holes plug welded on the inner fenders for a cleaner final look*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Getting the inside of the trunk shaved as well to get a mural done on it...The work in progress**First the templates*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Cutting the tin metal and started fitting it*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The intake primered and painted silver ready for matching graphics*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also the swamp cooler primered and painted silver ready for graphics as well*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Moving forward pretty well...More progress pics tomorrow*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


I remember doing this years ago. finish product trunk and bonnet came out heavy as s**t..... good work you guys are doing...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> I remember doing this years ago. finish product trunk and bonnet came out heavy as s**t..... good work you guys are doing...


thanks bro...It will be heavier than stock but hopefully not too much...


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Great work dave


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Great work dave


X2


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some more progress pics...Here is the intake ready for graphics*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Getting there*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Graphics on the interior metal trim parts getting done*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also some more progress pics on shaving the interior of the trunk lid*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Work in progress...Getting there for sure*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some more graphics done on the intake*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*First coat of clear on the intake*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some progress pics of the graphics on the interior trims*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Rimo doesn't sleep :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Rimo doesn't sleep :dunno:


He is putting a lot of hours on the graphics brother...He has been at it for the whole week doing a great job


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A few shot of the graphics on the dash done up and ready for clear*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The guys getting ready to put that first coat of clear*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Franky Boy clearing the interior trims of the car*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A few pictures of that first coat of clear on the interior trims*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A shot of the back deck with the graphics all done up and with that first coat of clear*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is a shot of the dash with the graphics all done up with the first coat of clear*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Another shot of the back deck with that first coat of clear*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some pics of the corner of the dash done up with that first coat of clear*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice bro


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn dave i cant even keep up with you!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

all i can say is.....beast ass build man. im lovin that radio stash spot


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> :thumbsup:


whats going on Shaunuffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Great work dave


Thanks Danny, Mike, Franky boy and Rimo did some awesome work so far on the 51uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

GREAT WHITE said:


> X2


thanks son


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Sweet


thanks big guy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Nice bro


thanks Mando...Like I said the guys are doing an amazing job on the caruffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

FLA813DOVER said:


> all i can say is.....beast ass build man. im lovin that radio stash spot


thanks man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

nice pics bro


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

Impressive


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some pics I took today of the graphics done by Rimo on the 51 so far...Looks real nice...Here are some shots of the interior trims after the first coat of clear*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A few pics of the intake with graphics on it along with that first coat of clear*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the swamp cooler with the tape stage ready for graphics*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*its gonna look real nice with the top and all

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*We put a few interior trims together in the interior and damn I must say thats gonna look real nice

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some shots of the dash I took today with the first coat of clear on it*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*more pics later*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also a few pics of the back deck with that first coat of clear...The top is water sanded on these pics though but it gives an idea of the graphics together

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also some progress made on the shaving of the inside of the trunk*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Krazy Dave...... Great & amazing work by the build team!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 said:


> Krazy Dave...... Great & amazing work by the build team!!


Yes they are Wesley!!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:drama::worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some pics of the work in progress of the graphics being done on the swamp cooler*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

damn homie this build is badass and i love the pattern intake


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup:





TONY MONTANA said:


> damn homie this build is badass and i love the pattern intake


thanks guys...The building team is doing an amazing job


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR.P said:


> :drama::worship:


whats going on Mr P!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The old primer that was put on the engine was peeling off so the guys took it off to redo that part of it...The role block was grinded and sanded down first with a dremmel a while ago for a smoother look...Now it has to be reprimered and painted*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also Rimo added some boxes on both sides of the top to better match the dash board and back plate as well as the interior trims of the car* *Work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> thanks guys...The building team is doing an amazing job


:h5:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

badass build :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*thanks bro*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some pics of the graphics done on the swamp cooler before clear...Rimo did a great job!

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Going to look good with the top, the dash, back deck and interior parts*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some of the touch ups and new boxes Rimo did on the sides to match the graphics in the interior even more*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also some touch ups on the sun visor*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*More progress pics later*


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

nice pics big dave


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Love the progress brothers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Love the progress brothers


getting there big guy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

el-rimo said:


> nice pics big dave


you did a great job on the graphics Rimo...Very happy with the workuffin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Super nice youngster Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

soloco said:


> Super nice youngster Dave


thanks Scotty!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some work in progress being made on that shaved trunk...A nice murals will go on the inside*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are the final touches on the inside of the trunk just before the primer stage*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The trunk being primered*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The engine was grinded and sanded down smooth and then primered*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The rest of the car is going HOK tangelo deep pearl with some ice pearl...Here is the engine painted that color matching the rest of the car*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the sealer before the actual pain on the rest of the dash board*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*First coat of paint before the first coat of clear

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the other side of the tank (the part that goes against the floor primered and then sealed and painted tangelo orange*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The inside of the sun visor being painted orange tangelo 

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is the first coat of clear on the swamp cooler

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The sun visor already had been cleared and water sanded and now after a few touch ups, here is the second clear stage on it...Samething for the gas tank where the graphics are

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the top was also cleared and water sanded down and then touch ups and boxes were added and now here is the second clear stage on it

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*more pics tomorrow*


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

bad ass big dave ! question what happened to the air brushed trunk lid ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lowrider 4 life said:


> bad ass big dave ! question what happened to the air brushed trunk lid ?


I found another trunk lid at the last minute for it...


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

This build is frickin awesome. Good work Dave!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Looking good brother!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Moving right along


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Started putting the engine together with some of the parts I have...Other parts will be coming soon*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn homie!! Straight killin it : :guns: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Lowridingmike said:


> This build is frickin awesome. Good work Dave!


thanks bro...I have to give all the credit to the building teamuffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Looking good brother!


thanks brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Jake07 said:


> Damn homie!! Straight killin it : :guns: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


thanks man...Trying my very best


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*A few more shots of the engine

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Putting on the oil pan
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*As you all saw and figured out already, this 51 will be far from being stock*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some body work being done on the front fenders

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the outside of the front fenders primered

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The inside part of the front fenders primered and then sealed with the yellow HOK sealer just before paint

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The inside of the trunk saved off and then primered and then sealed with the yellow HOK sealer just before paint

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the inside of the front fenders painted HOK tangelo orange

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the inside of the trunk painted HOK tangelo orange





*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*After going through a first clear stage and then water sanded down, the interior trims were recleared again...It just needs to be buffed out now

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the top of the floor that was shaved off was painted today as well*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Nice pics Dave!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *Putting on the oil pan
> *


No engraved oil pan or it hasn't came in yet?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

God damn Dave!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> No engraved oil pan or it hasn't came in yet?


I was thinking the same question


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> No engraved oil pan or it hasn't came in yet?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

lookin gooooood!


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> lookin gooooood!


X777 :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Sick ass build up as always!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> lookin gooooood!


thanks Shaun!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> God damn Dave!!!!!


Its getting there Mando


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

PurpleLicious said:


> Sick ass build up as always!


thanks young warth!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *As you all saw and figured out already, this 51 will be far from being stock*


That's what's up. Very nice


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Amazing mr gravelle


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> That's what's up. Very nice


thanks Kerrbss


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Amazing mr gravelle


thanks big guy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now Mikey boy is mocking everything so they can paint underneath the car as well as the frame...

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Putting the engine on there first with the tranny...Allows it to fabricate the tranny support...Transmission is going to be painted orange like the engine and the rest of the car

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Sitting the body on the frame to see if everything fits well before painting everything else

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*master and booster break will next to the frame underneath

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*its coming along nicely*


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bad ass brother :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dave is putting in major work


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *its coming along nicely*


Sure is brother.....gonna be one very sick ride!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

X2


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK (Dec 24, 2004)

bad ass !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LuxuriouS PINK said:


> bad ass !!!


thanks Bong!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 said:


> Sure is brother.....gonna be one very sick ride!!


With my friends working on it, it should be real nice Wes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Dave is putting in major work


Just want to bring it to Vegas this year Mando


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

man....................STR8 UP KILLIN IT ....fuck ya boss ! Im having sex with that car for sure


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LuxuriouS Justin said:


> man....................STR8 UP KILLIN IT ....fuck ya boss ! Im having sex with that car for sure


thanks Justin!! Mikey boy is doing an amzing job on it!!uffin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

LuxuriouS Justin said:


> man....................STR8 UP KILLIN IT ....fuck ya boss ! Im having sex with that car for sure


Lmao :h5:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sup king Dave :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Looking good david


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Sup king Dave :wave:


whats going on Freddy!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Looking good david


thanks Daniel


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Although it was already done a while before, everything is being mocked again before the frame and the floors underneath get painted

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also a notch is being done on the custom shock tower because I wanted to have the rear lay down completely so we would barely see the back wheels with the skirts on when layed down

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Putting a Ford 9 inch axle but will have to be shortened...All the measurements were taken and it is getting shortened as we speak to be able to fit 13x7 in the back with skirts on without rubbing

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The custom engraved four link with the rear axle brackets that will be welded on the axle after being shortened*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The side where the brackets are engraved and plated will be bolted to the frame, the other side welded to the rear axle*


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *Putting a Ford 9 inch axle but will have to be shortened...All the measurements were taken and it is getting shortened as we speak to be able to fit 13x7 in the back with skirts on without rubbing
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Coming along real nice dave


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *The side where the brackets are engraved and plated will be bolted to the frame, the other side welded to the rear axle*


That's DOPE


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

damn dude, your moving right along!

love what you did with the inner firewall.:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Speechless dave!!!!! This ride is insane so far brother, I thought ur 53 bel air rag is off the hook, but this one is waaaayyyyyyyyy off the hook so far . Great and awesome work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Going with the revolver series from March Pulleys for the engine...Here is the air breather I'm going with and the serpentine billet March pulley kit I'm going with...These are stainless, the one I'm getting will be plated though

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now to match the billet parts from the engine, Rimo matched the holes on the c-notch done on the custom shock tower done in the real to allow the rear to lay real low

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also here is my custom tranny support with two cylinders welded and moulded on each side where my exhaust pipes will go underneath...Work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the backets on the side supporting the custom tranny support will have the same hole series matching the billet parts from the engine...Little details here and there*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mocking everything before painting and getting stuff plated*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Coming along real nice dave


Yes it is Danny...The progress is really great on the 51


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> damn dude, your moving right along!
> 
> love what you did with the inner firewall.:thumbsup:


Yes sir everything was shaved off and a box was built in the middle to fit all the writes in there so no wiring will hanging or seen...Much cleaner I find


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lilo said:


> Speechless dave!!!!! This ride is insane so far brother, I thought ur 53 bel air rag is off the hook, but this one is waaaayyyyyyyyy off the hook so far . Great and awesome work


Thanks lilo...Going 1000% on this one bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That's DOPE


thanks bro


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Keep on pushin Dave your a inspiration/motivation for all of us!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

Looking good brother ! Always something diffrent !


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Thanks lilo...Going 1000% on this one bro


Damn bro, I can see that


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

amazing work boss....always good to follow up on this buildup ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Killing it!!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Where's the updates Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LuxuriouS Justin said:


> amazing work boss....always good to follow up on this buildup ! :thumbsup:


Mike is sure as hell doing a great job with Franky boy...Hell they did an amazing job on your impala!!!uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Keep on pushin Dave your a inspiration/motivation for all of us!


Thanks Freddy...Just trying my best brother to represent


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lowrider 4 life said:


> Looking good brother ! Always something diffrent !


thanks young Petros!! How you been brother?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

PurpleLicious said:


> Killing it!!!!


thanks young warth!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Where's the updates Dave


I will have some progress pics tonight or tomorrow Freddy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *Going with the revolver series from March Pulleys for the engine...Here is the air breather I'm going with and the serpentine billet March pulley kit I'm going with...These are stainless, the one I'm getting will be plated though
> 
> *


Sic :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> I will have some progress pics tonight or tomorrow Freddy


Hurry up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Took out the long thin trim on the hood to get plated...Also marking up the spots on the hood where there are some imperfections so everything turns out perfect*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the bottom of the doors where the thin rubber goes is being redone smooth*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Test fitting everything before everything gets painted and finalized

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*After plugging all the unnecessary small holes on the inner fenders, we decided to open up the inner fender so its easier to fit the cylinder and since everything is clean and chromed, its nice to see when the hood is up*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Still need to get the bottom custom titular arm plated but its just to give us an idea on how everything will look like once done

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Cant wait to have the whole engine finished and put together...It will look real nice*


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:h5: bad ass work Dave


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :h5: bad ass work Dave


X82 bad ass Dave!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

801Rider said:


> :h5: bad ass work Dave


X777 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the trunk floor had to be opened up to make room to the c-notch custom shock tower but a metal box was built with tin and will be moulded to the rest of the trunk floor so it will look like the trunk floor was original with that box...It will look nice and clean underneath the car* *Here is the trunk floor opened up before doing up the box

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is the box that was made out of tin gage so it would be strong enough to be molded on the floor and look og but not too thick either...It will look great underneath the car...*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Being installed it in the trunk...Work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the part of the box that is inside the trunk wont be seen in the trunk since a panel will go in front of it when the set up is done...It was built more to have a clean aesthetic look when looking underneath the car

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also there was a round shape piece that was for the original radiator on the big panel piece that cover the front bumper to the grill in front of the car and since I'm putting a custom performance radiator, this piece was taken off and redo flat for a more even clean look...Here is some work in progress

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sick shit Dave


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

car is coming out nice, Dave


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome build! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup yup


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lookin great Dave!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Sick shit Dave


thanks Mando


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

51gjr said:


> car is coming out nice, Dave


thanks bro...Means a lot coming from you man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

95rangeron14z said:


> Awesome build! Cant wait to see more pics!


thanks bro...More pics coming tonightuffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Lookin great Dave!


thanks Freddyuffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some small parts being primered and painted*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got some chrome parts for the car as well*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*custom performance radiator*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

more pics later


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Coming out damn good dave


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fuck yeah Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got the ford nine inch shortened to be able to run 13x7 with skirts on the 51...This is how low it will go in the back and how its going to look*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Smaller gallipers had to be used on the shortened ford nine in the back...Custom brackets were built for the breaks
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now to be able to run skirts with 13x7 and have a decent travel in the back with the hydros, the pan hard bar that came with the custom four link in the back had to be eliminated because the car would shift to one side too much like it does with the impalas with the pan hard bar on them...First the guys thought of building a custom wishbone but finally came up with this idea instead that you see more on minitrucks...Now it goes up and down with no problems and the rear axle does not move at all...A lot of trial and error and custom work...Here are some pics with the work in progress

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is the work...Now all it needs is to get the two custom swivel arms with the middle bracket engraved and plated to match the rest of the four links

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also here is the custom transmission support that was built for the 51...The 2 cylinder shape pieces is where the exhaust pipes will pass through...It only needs to be engraved and plated now*


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice work Dave!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm speechless Dave! It's great and amazing process so far brother


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Dope ride bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

Dave this car is crazy man! Keep up all the solid work!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

nice pics big dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

more pics tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Since Mike had the special tool to custom cut the engine wires the right length for the engine, we ordered wires that were uncut and they were cut just the right size for the actual engine*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*We got orange wiring to match the colour of the car*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The cap distributor will be painted orange matching the engine and the rest of the car but you get the idea



*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*It will look real nice*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also test fitting the rods that are attaching to the custom ididit column

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*After plugging all the unnecessary holes on the inner fenders, they were sent to be media blasted...Same thing for the bumper brackets*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the body work on the car was pretty good but I want it to be close to perfect with as little flaws as possible so the guys are really working hard on making it as nice as possible before paint

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the hood had some minor flaws...Its being worked on*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got a brand new driving shaft made for the car...* *Will be sent out to be plated*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*more progress pics tonight*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Looking good Dave


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Looking good Dave


X777


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

dave everytime i look in this thread i see so muck craftsmanship. this one is gonna be top knotch brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now I always loved 50-54 Belairs but the only thing I always hated was when you opened the hood and you would see the rad support with all the side brackets and the fuses on the rad support...That was about the only thing I always hated on these models so since the 51 is pretty much a custom bomb, we decided to weld and hold some of the brackets and fabricate a custom radiator support that will be painted HOK tangelo orange like the rest of the car...Here are some work in progress

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some body work was done on the inner fenders so they are as close to perfect before getting painted*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *Got a brand new driving shaft made for the car...* *Will be sent out to be plated*


 don't you mean engraved and plated......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now here is the custom front rad support that will replace the go rad support as well as most of the brackets in the front of the car...A metal plate where lazer cut lines done in a machine shop were done on in front of the radiator... 

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the top was bent to kind of have the shape of the top of a rad support that you see on more modern cars

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*now mocking and putting together the front end of the car to see how the whole thing would fit on there...The plate will be completely molded with the side of the fenders so it looks more like the car came out like that from factory so keep in mind this is all work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*making sure the hood and fenders are aligned perfectly with that new rad custom rad support*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

fuckin nice big dave!!!congrats to mike n franckyboy too


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

shit is BANGNIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! spending all my lunch money on gas just to go see the project with my own eyes  ...this will be one for the books !!!! AMAZING WORK and its hitting from every angle !! mad props to you boss all the homies working on this car


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Boom. Sick shit Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LuxuriouS Justin said:


> shit is BANGNIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! spending all my lunch money on gas just to go see the project with my own eyes  ...this will be one for the books !!!! AMAZING WORK and its hitting from every angle !! mad props to you boss all the homies working on this car


Thanks Justin...Absolutely Mikey Boy, Franky and Rimo did some great work so far on the 51...Very happy about how its turning out!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Boom. Sick shit Dave


thanks Mando!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

EIGHT TRACC said:


> dave everytime i look in this thread i see so muck craftsmanship. this one is gonna be top knotch brother


Thanks Alfredo I have to give all the props to the building team...I see your lincoln is coming out really nice brother!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> don't you mean engraved and plated......


I wish but since I would love to bring the car to Vegas this year, I might not have time to do all that engraving done but will certainly improve on it every year for sure


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Looking good Dave


thanks brother


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some more progress pics...Here are some custom brackets being made for the custom rad support on the 51

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also a lot a prep work on the body before it gets primered and painted

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are a bunch of small parts getting ready to be primered along with the doors

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the guys are doing an amazing job on the 51...Here are some pics of the skirts that will be just as smooth on the inside as the outside and the brackets attaching them to the body will be plated

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now here are a few pics of the body work getting done on the body...All possible imperfection being taken care of*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The rest of the body done and primered*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Skirts done and primered as well*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lookin good Dave :h5:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

nice progress!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Can't wait to see this one son.. Great work


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow Dave redoing everything... Looks killer


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

more more more........this one aint no joke


----------



## mikecustoms (Dec 4, 2013)

working hard... coming good


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

good job guys !!!!!!! lets hope the parts sent to chrome get back in time hno:........loll this project is moving like crazy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks guys!!! The guys are doing an amazing job on it!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some more progress pics...Like I said I got a ford nine inch for the 51 that we got shortened to be able to fit some 13x7 in the back with skirts on without any rubbing...We got the shafts back and here it is mocking up everything

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also got some brand new urethane body bushings for it*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the body is on the rotisserie so the guys can work on the floors to make everything smooth and will be painted the same colour than the rest of the car*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is some of the custom exaust work done on the car...Will be off to chrome when finished...All welds were done with a tig welder for a much cleaner look*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now this is how its going to look and be on the car...Mocking it up

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Great Werk, hope to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

awesome job dave!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now here is some progress on the custom rad support...A plate was laser cut (water jet) and custom built to put in two electrical fans in the back (inside the engine bay) of the rad support...Getting cut at the machine shop

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is the plate cut and done with the two round holes where the fans are going....The custom plate will be chromed

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the top of the rad support was modified to have the same shape as the top of the performance radiator on the car...Here are some work in progress on it...The rad support will be painted the same color as the rest of the car*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*As I said before, A March pulley (March Revolver kit) and matching air breather were ordered for the 51 months ago and it just came in...Got the kit and air breather show plated and here how its going to look on the engine

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn Dave looks amazing so far brother!!! Great Job!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

badass carrito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

Just amazing stuff dave!
You clogging up Hernan for every body else LOL


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks guys for the good words! Coming up nicely


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

God damn Dave that motor looks killer! Keep up the great work brother!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some more parts being primered*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got all door and trunk hinges back from the plater*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also the frame is on the rotisserie ready to be blocked*

*​*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great as always dave:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Amazing work


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice bro


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Amazing work


X777 keep it going brothers!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Hella nice youngster Dave.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks guys!! Its coming up very nicely


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Took some pics a few days ago of the 51 and I'm very happy with the work...The guys are doing some amazing work on the 51!!

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is my custom interior all done up back from the upholstery

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The orange is synthetic leather but I got real Italian skin leather for the red inserts

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nicely done


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

When you rebuilding my Lincoln for me dave!~ lol


Looking sick dave!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> http://s169.photobucket.com/user/lu...951 chevy belair build up/CHEVY10056.jpg.html


:drama:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

One word! fuckinsicazfuk!


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


Wow that's nice!!! Patterned out intake!!
If U build it the haters will come!! Haters Anonymous should be the name of this car. Nice fuckin job looks insane


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

Whole new look


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

perfect match boss...... saw it today and the colors blend perfectly ! nice work by the don !!!!!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

LuxuriouS Justin said:


> perfect match boss...... saw it today and the colors blend perfectly ! nice work by the don !!!!!!


And your right Justin .. All his polished trims look good .. Just like yours .. Lol


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

GREAT WHITE said:


> And your right Justin .. All his polished trims look good .. Just like yours .. Lol


 hey there is a special at walmart on foil paper......... maybe you should invest 17 $ to finish your car :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *As I said before, A March pulley (March Revolver kit) and matching air breather were ordered for the 51 months ago and it just came in...Got the kit and air breather show plated and here how its going to look on the engine
> 
> *


Now that's sic :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Coming along great David


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks guys!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Your not welcome


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Your not welcome


:buttkick:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

You build cool shit dude!!! keep going!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some progress pics...The brake line fittings on the outside of the frame...Part of the brake lines will be running in the frame

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*on the inside part of the frame:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also the hydraulic lines will be running completely in the frame as well

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Since more mod work had to be done on the frame, the guys redid some touch up on it before getting it primered:

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some pics of the frame with primer on it

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here is a pic of the frame painted HOK metallic silver almost ready for the graphics

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also got a lot of parts painted for the ride...Little stuff here and there but still a lot of stuff that needs to be painted

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*That HOK tangelo orange with added pearl in it is really amazing in person...I think its really important to pick top notch material and paint when doing up a ride since paint is the biggest thing you see on a car*


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Killin it!!


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Cars gonna be off the hook brother......great quality & craftsmanship!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lookin good bro


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

damn, love the attention to detail bro, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

DAMN DAVE CAR COMING OUT SWEET


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*El Rimo started the tape stage for the graphics on the frame...They are going to match the top and interior

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Jake07 said:


> Killin it!!





777 said:


> Cars gonna be off the hook brother......great quality & craftsmanship!!!





flaked85 said:


> :h5:





801Rider said:


> Lookin good bro


thanks guys...Its coming along for sure and I'm really happy with the work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*All work in progress...Graphics are going to match exactly the graphics on the top and interior and they will be wild...I really wanted something a little different than what you see out there todat as graphics...And it is certainly standing out for sure

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Steady progress. Nice Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also got the top water sanded down once again and recleared*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Love the colors you've choosen


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> damn, love the attention to detail bro, keep up the good work!!!


thanks man!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

EIGHT TRACC said:


> DAMN DAVE CAR COMING OUT SWEET


Thanks Alfredo!!! Its getting there real nice in my opinion!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Steady progress. Nice Dave


thanks Mando


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> Love the colors you've choosen


Yeah I wanted something wild that would stand out and I really think it does so far


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are more pics of the work step by step of the graphics being done on the frame on the bottom part of the frame matching exactly the rest of the graphics on the top, dash and back deck*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*All work in progress

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 007JOE (May 2, 2013)

This has got to be the most incredible build i've seen. The attention to detail is insane!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

lookin good!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

007JOE said:


> This has got to be the most incredible build i've seen. The attention to detail is insane!!


thanks man...Every individual that has been putting work on the 51 has been doing an amazing job...I'm very happy about the work so far!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> lookin good!!!!


Thanks Shaun...How have you been my friend?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Thanks Shaun...How have you been my friend?


doing good, just pluggin away trying to keep up with ya. my frame should be started on paint within the month.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> doing good, just pluggin away trying to keep up with ya. my frame should be started on paint within the month.


Damn I cant wait to see your car coming out!!uffin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

nice pics big dave


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> thanks man...Every individual that has been putting work on the 51 has been doing an amazing job...I'm very happy about the work so far!!


:h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some more pics of the graphics being done on the frame* *All work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some of the work in progress on the sides and top of the frame

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also the transmission case has been painted the same HOK tangelo orange as the rest of the body will be

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also the top has been sanded down and recleared once again...All it needs now is to be buffed out and it will look perfect*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also the swamp cooler has been sanded down and recleared*


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

And to think I thought the fleet was bad...damn Dave that thing is SICK :worship:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Real nice Dave


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Totally amazing so far brother!!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>



Fucken insane G!! :worship:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Sic as fuck


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for the good words guys...More pics coming soon


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some pics of the graphics on the frame with one coat of clear on it...Matching the graphics and color on the rest of the 51...More of a Japan style lowrider paint job*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Body mounts done as well*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> :barf:


:buttkick:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Wowwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Just read this whole topic from the start, amazing work! I can't wait to see this beast in Vegas. .


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice pics dave


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:sprint:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

This is just pure insanity. I can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Where's the fuckin updates?????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Done Deal (Apr 7, 2006)

ARE WE GETTING A LOOK AT THE NEXT LOWRIDER BOMB OF THE YEAR...AMAZING WORK.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>



amazing work! i cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bump for the homie Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for all the good comments guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some chrome I got back from the plater...*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Every nut bolts and screws will be triple show plated underneath the car*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*The custom fan shroud plated...Cant wait to see it on the car

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*With the electric fans that were dissessembled completely and painted to match the rest of the car

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the nine inch ford rear axle was plated but only the parts where the brackets are will remained plated...The center part of it will be painted and graphics will be done on that centre part to match the graphics on the car

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Working on the bottom of the car plugging all the unnecessary holes and making it real smooth before getting it painted like the rest of the car...The bottom has to be as nice as the body*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Also the floor was opened up to be able to lower down the rear to the ground so the rear axle could clear. A metal box was built so it looks like it was done stock like that underneath...It will flow with the floors underneath when its all done*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't tell me you going to pattern out the bottom of the car to Dave......:rimshot:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn Dave cars unreal brotha you gonna kill em with this one!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bad ass brother!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dave u are a bad ass. Great job


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Read topic start to present, now have some insparation as far as colors for my next build, keep up the exlent work dave.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

damn. details, details.


----------



## maddog1949 (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome job dave!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks guys for the good words on the build Getting there slowly but surely


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are my wheels for it...13x7 wire wheel king fully engraved by Hernan*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


:wow: :worship: badass wheels brother!!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

lookin good bro


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Killing em


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


:wow: bad ass right here!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now I did not want to have a complete plated rear axle and wanted to have more détails on it so I got the center piece painted and ready for graphics..More unique and original in my opinion*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


Im nick naming this car picasso because this car is a piece of firm art.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks bro...Its getting there slowly but surely


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Got some engraved parts back...Pics before plating*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Custom engraved parts before plating that goes underneath the rad support and in the back of the car bolted to the frame*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*here is the custom made transmission support engraved and ready for plating*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bad ass Dave :h5:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


That's a lot of soda


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Haven't checked on this in a bit, always looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> That's a lot of soda


:yes: lol 

Looking Great Dave!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks Wesley!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Updates????


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lookin Good Dave, see ya in Vegas!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some custom parts I got back from the plater...Disc brakeshttp://s169.photobucket.com/user/lu... MONTREAL AUTORAMA CAR SHOW/IMG_2986.jpg.html*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Custom Engraved with twisted metal bar that goes in the back of the frame*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Bottom rad support plate that goes Under the rad where the frame is*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Those rotors is art work


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT... Very clean homie


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


I'd be reluctant to hit the brake pedal!


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Caballo said:


> I'd be reluctant to hit the brake pedal!


Nice show rotors lux


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks guys...More progress pics coming soon


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


Haven't been on here on here for a min....this ride is looking dope as hell...cant wait to see it complete...might finally make the trip next year for the Montreal LUX bbq...always wanted to go i hear its good times :thumbsup:


----------



## Colin HD (Jun 10, 2013)

Just found this thread, your work is fantastic!!!
Love it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for the good words guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Started to get the Rolling chassis ressambled...The ford 9 inch with the engraved custom four link*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Custom made Engraved rear end frame plate with custom built engraved tranny cross member as well as engraved mustang 2 cross member and custom built engraved bottom rad support on the frame...Feels great to start seeing everything put together*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*13x7 Wire Wheel King engraved by Hernan going on the 51*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

damn homie this build is amazing


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Art on wheels. ..beautiful


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks Totally Amazing so far Brother, awesome work & details :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

nice to see It all coming together dave!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Killin it Dave :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Bottom of the floors are near perfection after being primered...Still has to be sanded down before getting sprayed*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*getting there slowly*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

This is definetly going to be a head turner. Nice build!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work Dave. Question regarding the readend. The wheel on the back passenger side look like its bulldogging or is it just the picture?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice work Dave. Question regarding the readend. The wheel on the back passenger side look like its bulldogging or is it just the picture?


thanks bro...No that's the picture cause they are straight but the front have a little bit of the bulldog look though


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> thanks bro...No that's the picture cause they are straight but the front have a little bit of the bulldog look though


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking real nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Every nut and bolts will be plated on this one and I ordered some nuts with chrome covers for a cleaner look*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*All hardlines being done on the car and then will be sent out to chrome*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *Every nut and bolts will be plated on this one and I ordered some nuts with chrome covers for a cleaner look*


And thats why they say your the king of montreal :yes:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

killing it dude! love it.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks guys more progress pics coming soon


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Merry Christmas bro. Looking beautiful


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

drasticbean said:


> Merry Christmas bro. Looking beautiful


same tou you and your family Bean...Happy New Year my good friend!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Here are some progress pics...Doing the primer stage on the floor and firewall*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Doing up the basecoat*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Time for that nice show clear coat*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now time for the gold Ice pearls*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Belly came out nice. Doing some nice as work


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Fucking sick Dave


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking Great brother

Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Unreal


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*radiator hoses done in stainless and tig welded with custom orange matching clamps...Stainless hoses will be sent out to chrome*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nicely done. Why not polish your stainless instead of having it chrome? That power steering pump pully looks real close


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

DAVE THIS IS KILLEM


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Sic ass bomb Dave


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Cleanest, most thoroughly detailed build & build thread I've seen. Well deserving of the "King" title.


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

You need to engrave those hoses.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Huggies said:


> You need to engrave those hoses.....


and get some chrome electric fans, besides that I wouldn't change anything else


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> Nicely done. Why not polish your stainless instead of having it chrome? That power steering pump pully looks real close


Polishing is a good idea but plating it will shine longer and for the steering pump looking close, it has space but with the angle of the pic it does look closer than it really is


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

EIGHT TRACC said:


> DAVE THIS IS KILLEM


thanks Alfredo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Sic ass bomb Dave


thanks DannyO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

henry36 said:


> Cleanest, most thoroughly detailed build & build thread I've seen. Well deserving of the "King" title.


thanks for the good words brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Huggies said:


> You need to engrave those hoses.....


I wish but it would just take more time to finish it and it needs to come out this year ellllll gros


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> I wish but it would just take more time to finish it and it needs to come out this year ellllll gros


:ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Dakota digital dash is in


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*the radio wont be visible cause the custom plate will cover it but here is a pic without the plate going there*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

**


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*brand new front glass is in*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bad ass Dave :h5:


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

lovin it boss !! what was wrong with the original windshield ? guess there was a dead bug on it so you needed to change it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

just rag'n said:


> lovin it boss !! what was wrong with the original windshield ? guess there was a dead bug on it so you needed to change it


he wanted the tinted ones better than the all clear ones :ugh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


it's getting there brother, keep up the great work and dedication to this club


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

so whats coming up next ? this is the fun part


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks guys...More progress pics soon!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*All nuts and bolts plated on this one*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

sic


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Coming along very nicely brother!!!


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

She is going to be pretty sitting on that trailor


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

Dave man this thing is amazing!!


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

SHABAMM


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

THAT SHIT IS DOPE BROTHER!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

killin it Dave!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:drama::inout:


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice ride. really lovin all the detail.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


question how safe are them acorn nuts are on the ball joint i was thinking about putting them on mine but not to sure ?


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> question how safe are them acorn nuts are on the ball joint i was thinking about putting them on mine but not to sure ?


I would say it's petty safe if you don't move the car that much


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

On and off the trailer huh Dave


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

that's some beautiful work :worship:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

801Rider said:


> On and off the trailer huh Dave


:shocked: :roflmao:

Cars looking great Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Here are some progress pics. All fuel and break lines plated


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Belly smoothed out with full chrome undies*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some pics of the engine. All march pullies 


*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some pics of the undercarriage with the gas tank with the graphics and engraved custom gas tank straps:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Now the set up will be a whammy tank set up. The whammy tank will be engraved and the trunk set up will be made out of metal painted orange looking like its an extension of the body. Also there will be audio in the trunk. Here are some pics of the work in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some pics of the belly and the frame before the undercarriage was put back*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*This bomb is a full custom build so I got some dakota gages as well*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*More progress pics tomorrow *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome DAVE!!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

dope!!!!


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

fuck yeah man !


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Sup david


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I LOVE THE CRAFTMAN SHIP AND STYLE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Mad Gab (Jun 11, 2015)

Wooooooowwwww!!!! Really nice!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some more progress pics. Here is the Mural inside of the shaved trunk done by Juice. Represents Louis IV King of France when France was a super power 400 years ago. I was always fascinated by this king and time in history. I also wanted to have something significant that would represent my French Heritage. The name of the car is called Sun King 51. I chose that name because Louis IV was also called the Sun King and it kind of matches the color of the car (Sun like color) so it has a double meaning. *
*
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Pic of the patterned top with the HOK kandy popping colors done by Rimo

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*getting the car back together slowly but surely*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: That's nice


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looking good !! hope all is well big guy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Instead of using fiberglass to finish the Inside of the trunk. metal pieces were lazer cut and then painted*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Every single bolt and nuts was plated for this build*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*All wiring will be hiden in the engine bay for a much cleaner look*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Putting on the engraved parts and bumpers*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Custom front end on the inside molded to the body...Looks so much better than the OG multiple metal parts in there*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*few pics of the car painted*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice color choice


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bad ass Dave!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Daaaaaamn


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some more pics I took today...Engine bay

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mural Inside the shaved trunk*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Trunk panels all made out of metals are going in the trunk along with the set up*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Skirts are also done up and going on the car. Rear axle has been shortened to fit 13x7 in the back with the skirts on*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

love It dude!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave you got to take that hood emblem to have engraved:thumbsup:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Your gonna kill em with this bomb brother!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bomb of the year right here!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Its lookin good Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

So nice


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

That's how you build a Lowrider.


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

just read through the whole thread bad ass bomba, you gonna show it at the super show this year?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

81monte505 said:


> just read through the whole thread bad ass bomba, you gonna show it at the super show this year?


Yes sir thats the plan


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll see you there bro


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

801Rider said:


> I'll see you there bro


X777


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

801Rider said:


> I'll see you there bro


x82


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Getting there slowly! Almost done!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Undercarriage shots*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

beautiful ride homie the amount of detail is sick that mural is bad ass to whoever did it fuckin thumbs up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Custom Golve box repositionned in the middle where the chrome grill used to be...SunKing 51*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Engine pics*


----------



## jason57 (Jan 8, 2013)

The hidden brake booster looks great.I have a 57 be lair that i wish i would have done it to.I'll be building a 59 after this one an after seeing yours .It will happen on it.Looks great .


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking great Dave! :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Very notice work and well detailed


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

God damm!...haven't been on layitlow for quite some time now....just came on this see progress on the bomb. Shit looks off the hook brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Almost there brother.....totally amazing!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Almost done


*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*presentation display plaque as well as the display cubes in progress*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Came out sick but I think it needs some 5.20s tho. Not hating bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

firme low homie your overall joy is respected great ranfla low riders worldwide are proud of that masterpiece :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Ready for Vegas*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely amazing Dave!!!.....can't wait to see it in Vegas brother.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Best bomb out there!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

cant wait to see It!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice and well built


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

The engine compartment is impressive, very well meticulous build.


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> cant wait to see It!


:wave: sup Shaun how's it going? I guess I'll see u in Vegas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*cleaned up undies,engraved fog lights and put in new tires

*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

777 said:


> Absolutely amazing Dave!!!.....can't wait to see it in Vegas brother.





RobLBC said:


> Best bomb out there!





dekay24 said:


> cant wait to see It!





Coca Pearl said:


> Very nice and well built





CharkBait said:


> The engine compartment is impressive, very well meticulous build.





doctahouse said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks guys for the good words


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

BadAss Bomb Brother!!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

777 said:


> :wave: sup Shaun how's it going? I guess I'll see u in Vegas


I got your #. if I don't see ya during setup ill give ya a call to meet for a drink.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*First place in the 50-59 in the full custom category at the 2015 Vegas Super Show
*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Badass and congrats mr gravelle


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Did you place a the show?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

CharkBait said:


> Did you place a the show?


*Yes sir I got First place in the 50-59 in the full custom category at the 2015 Vegas Super Show*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

fiftythree said:


> Badass and congrats mr gravelle


thanks Eddie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Congrats on the win. Wonder what's next. Caddy, bomb vert, bomb hardtop...... If you still have all three, take all to one show?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> *Yes sir I got First place in the 50-59 in the full custom category at the 2015 Vegas Super Show*


Right on.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

win seems well deserved, a beut! Me like :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

Build the 66 vert Cadillac,I know it would be the shit.


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Congratulations Brother!!!! Well Deserved!!!!


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> I got your #. if I don't see ya during setup ill give ya a call to meet for a drink.


Good seeing you again. Too bad didn't have more time to kick it


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

What a beautiful build. Congratulations on the first of many awards. It's cool that it's well documented for all to see.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

everything looked great dave, glad I got to finally see it in person.


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so happy for you Dave ..this was bound to happen. You put so much work in all of your cars , so much dedication , always been the main guy to see for motivation and guidance on our projects . You sure are a true inspiration to all of us in the Canadian scene and you finally have the plaque to back it up with this first place in Vegas . Doing this journey was something you wanted for a long time and I am glad it paid off the way it did . You eat ,sleep and breathe lowriding Dave ....hope this win can give you a few days and nights of rest haha !! . Its officially in the books that you are not a player to be taken lightly with amazing projects and great flavour when it comes to these cars you pour your heart into . For you , Its never been about competing against others but always for showing the world that Canadians deserve some credit in this wonderful lowriding scene . Thanks for that Dave !! The amount of work , stress and sacrifice of doing a built like this is only for the few brave ones and you sure take the cake in my opinion !!!! Great things happen to Great people . So lets just all buckle up and wait to see what's in store next for you !!! what a beautiful car this is !!!! CONGRATS HOMIE !!! see you soon


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

just rag'n said:


> I am so happy for you Dave ..this was bound to happen. You put so much work in all of your cars , so much dedication , always been the main guy to see for motivation and guidance on our projects . You sure are a true inspiration to all of us in the Canadian scene and you finally have the plaque to back it up with this first place in Vegas . Doing this journey was something you wanted for a long time and I am glad it paid off the way it did . You eat ,sleep and breathe lowriding Dave ....hope this win can give you a few days and nights of rest haha !! . Its officially in the books that you are not a player to be taken lightly with amazing projects and great flavour when it comes to these cars you pour your heart into . For you , Its never been about competing against others but always for showing the world that Canadians deserve some credit in this wonderful lowriding scene . Thanks for that Dave !! The amount of work , stress and sacrifice of doing a built like this is only for the few brave ones and you sure take the cake in my opinion !!!! Great things happen to Great people . So lets just all buckle up and wait to see what's in store next for you !!! what a beautiful car this is !!!! CONGRATS HOMIE !!! see you soon


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

:wave: :nicoderm:

What's happening Bro....been a while....hit me up sometime


----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

777 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave: :nicoderm:
> 
> What's happening Bro....been a while....hit me up sometime


hey brother  Im good man ..out west for a minute now ! loving it !! yeah man PM some digits and I'll hit you up !


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

just rag'n said:


> I am so happy for you Dave ..this was bound to happen. You put so much work in all of your cars , so much dedication , always been the main guy to see for motivation and guidance on our projects . You sure are a true inspiration to all of us in the Canadian scene and you finally have the plaque to back it up with this first place in Vegas . Doing this journey was something you wanted for a long time and I am glad it paid off the way it did . You eat ,sleep and breathe lowriding Dave ....hope this win can give you a few days and nights of rest haha !! . Its officially in the books that you are not a player to be taken lightly with amazing projects and great flavour when it comes to these cars you pour your heart into . For you , Its never been about competing against others but always for showing the world that Canadians deserve some credit in this wonderful lowriding scene . Thanks for that Dave !! The amount of work , stress and sacrifice of doing a built like this is only for the few brave ones and you sure take the cake in my opinion !!!! Great things happen to Great people . So lets just all buckle up and wait to see what's in store next for you !!! what a beautiful car this is !!!! CONGRATS HOMIE !!! see you soon


Well said!


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

TTT :420:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

just rag'n said:


> I am so happy for you Dave ..this was bound to happen. You put so much work in all of your cars , so much dedication , always been the main guy to see for motivation and guidance on our projects . You sure are a true inspiration to all of us in the Canadian scene and you finally have the plaque to back it up with this first place in Vegas . Doing this journey was something you wanted for a long time and I am glad it paid off the way it did . You eat ,sleep and breathe lowriding Dave ....hope this win can give you a few days and nights of rest haha !! . Its officially in the books that you are not a player to be taken lightly with amazing projects and great flavour when it comes to these cars you pour your heart into . For you , Its never been about competing against others but always for showing the world that Canadians deserve some credit in this wonderful lowriding scene . Thanks for that Dave !! The amount of work , stress and sacrifice of doing a built like this is only for the few brave ones and you sure take the cake in my opinion !!!! Great things happen to Great people . So lets just all buckle up and wait to see what's in store next for you !!! what a beautiful car this is !!!! CONGRATS HOMIE !!! see you soon


thanks brother...Hope everything is ok with you!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*BEST UNDERCARRIAGE AND BEST OF SHOW AT THE 2016 SCP MONTREAL SHOW*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Congrats on the win. More then enough work has been put into the ride to get it


----------



## Viejitos50chevy (Jun 29, 2016)

Absolute perfection, ! Great work


----------

